# The Wait



## mr. smee (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, the exam is over and now we wait. As a Californian, my wait will likely extend to the beginning of February 2008. Any advice as to how to deal with the suspense and when I should start studying again (should I *gasp* have failed)? I've been through this a couple times before, but I really, really want to pass the surveying portion of my state's exam this time around and my performance on the test...is questionable. It really can go either way. The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2007)

so have you passed everything except for the surveying?


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell, that's nothing....My wait started in October 2005....and it continues today, of course there were also 4 fun days of exams!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2007)

What colors of pencils have you collected so far, and do you display them in a place of prominence?

My wife said if I pass she's framing the pencil with the certificate.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2007)

To help with the wait.....

See Hall of Fame NCEES Pencil thread

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=82


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 30, 2007)

We also have to bump the thread of the pictures....What was the name?...

How do you look like?...It was something like that....


----------



## mr. smee (Oct 30, 2007)

This board is so fun!

Roadguy: Yes, surveying is the final objective.

Captain: I have 2 black ones, 1 red one, and 2 blues. Some are from the EIT, though.

DVINNY: That...is quite a colorful collection!


----------



## roadmonkey (Oct 30, 2007)

So what happens when we get our exam results after the last day to register for the April exam?


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 30, 2007)

roadmonkey said:


> So what happens when we get our exam results after the last day to register for the April exam?


With a few exceptions, the results will be known before that. If the opposite happens usually the states will grant an extension on the dead line for repeating candidates. The only thing is that each state does what they think is appropiate so the bottom line is that it will depend on your State Board.


----------



## roadmonkey (Oct 30, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> With a few exceptions, the results will be known before that. If the opposite happens usually the states will grant an extension on the dead line for repeating candidates. The only thing is that each state does what they think is appropiate so the bottom line is that it will depend on your State Board.


I think the deadline in Indiana is January 2. I predict a phone call the state board is in my future.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 30, 2007)

I forsee the results starting to come out the third week of December (December 17th @ 22nd). I do not remember how has Indiana done in the past but that week is the beginning of the end. :tribe:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2007)

BringItOn is the results GURU. Nails the dates each time.

Some states are OK with mailing them the week before Christmas, others wait until the week after.

Most will have their results by New Years. (Sorry California)


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 30, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> BringItOn is the results GURU. Nails the dates each time.Some states are OK with mailing them the week before Christmas, others wait until the week after.
> 
> Most will have their results by New Years. (Sorry California)


I am not a GURU but a lucky SOB!!!!! and yes DV, you are right. What I posted applies to all states but California.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 31, 2007)

roadmonkey said:


> I think the deadline in Indiana is January 2. I predict a phone call the state board is in my future.



Usually the deadline for re-apply is later than for first timers. And think positive, you won't need to re-apply.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 31, 2007)

Hill William said:


> Usually the deadline for re-apply is later than for first timers.


Yep. I applied and was accepted to sit in April, but didn't due to moving. I didn't get around to re-applying until May. The deadline for first-time applications was in April...but for those who had already applied, we had to get our stuff in by mid-June.



Hill William said:


> And think positive, you won't need to re-apply.


True that.


----------



## jroyce (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ I can confirm that. When I got my results from the April 07 test I had about 6 weeks before the deadline to apply. All you have to do is make a phone call to re-apply so it isn't as intensive as the first time around. But think positively and don't worry about re-applying if and until the dread three page envelope comes in the mail.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah the first time you need to be approved to sit for it. The board has to look over your paperwork and everything and make a decision. Reapplying is as simple as paying the fee.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 31, 2007)

Wait. I'm confused. When I applied to my state board I got a letter back saying I was approved for 4 consecutive exam offerings. So I don't need to reapply to my board if I don't pass this time do I? I just need to register for the next test with ELSES if necessary right?


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> Wait. I'm confused. When I applied to my state board I got a letter back saying I was approved for 4 consecutive exam offerings. So I don't need to reapply to my board if I don't pass this time do I? I just need to register for the next test with ELSES if necessary right?


I think so. ELSES will manage that from now on. But I have the feeling you do not have to worry about that anymore RW.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 31, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> I think so. ELSES will manage that from now on. But I have the feeling you do not have to worry about that anymore RW.


I hope not, but just in case I want to be sure I've got my bases covered.


----------



## EngRanger (Oct 31, 2007)

Ohio's normal deadline is December 12th. Oct '07 extension is until January 12th.

An Re-examination Application is required to be filed, although it is not a duplicate of the original - ref's and experience are not asked for. There is a "disciplinary action" section inquiring about felonies or any professional license / registration discipline. Tariff is $25


----------

